# Ford Ranger Replacement Radiator



## sbfowler (Dec 13, 2010)

I've got a 1996 Ford Ranger XLT Supercab with the 3.0L. When it gets cold, the radiator will leak fluid where the plastic and aluminum come together on the passenger side of the radiator. Doesn't do it in warmer temperatures.

 I am planning to replace the radiator before this problem turns into an all the time problem, not just when it is cold. Having never replaced one before, is there a preferred brand of replacement radiator? I've found the Ready-Rad, part 43-2415.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 14, 2010)

I just had to replace mine last weekend (an '02 SuperCab should be the same)

It is an easy replacement.  Took me right at an hour to do.  Just note, you'll lose a little auto transmission fluid as the lines go into the radiator on the drivers side.

1)  Drain all the coolant from the radiator.
2) Disconnect the lower radiator hose to further empty coolant...disconnect the upper hose as well (you might want to disconnect the air hose from the MAF sensor to make it easier to get too....I did)
3) 2 bolts will be holding the radiator to the front interstructure.  Another two will be holding the fan shroud to the radiator.
4) Disconnect the two ATF hoses from the radiator..some fluid will spill out.
5) Pull the radiator out.  You don't have to pull the fan shroud out, it has two tabs (one on each side) that keeps it in...just jiggle that radiator around until you can get it free from both sides.
6) Install is reverse of removal.

Things to note...don't over tighten the ATF fittings.  Get them tight, but don't strip them.  Check your ATF level afterwards, you should be fine, but might have to add a touch.

Oh..btw...look online @ Summit Racing.  They've got the radiator for $160....or somewhere around there.  Then, call Advance Auto Parts and ask them to price match it.  Then, look for their 20% coupon code and give that to them.  You should be able to get the radiator for around $130 instead of $200.


----------



## sbfowler (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tips and advice. And, glad you found my post. I just realized that I put it in the Gear Review section when I meant to put it into Everything Motorized!


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 15, 2010)

sbfowler said:


> Thanks for the tips and advice. And, glad you found my post. I just realized that I put it in the Gear Review section when I meant to put it into Everything Motorized!



I figured....good thing I check more than just that forum 

One thing I forgot to mention...when you replace a radiator...note that it will increase the pressure inside the system as now, you don't have that leak to allow pressure to escape.  It will cause any other slight leaks to magnify.

For instance, I changed a radiator on an Toyota and 3 days later, the water pump started leaking.  So...just keep some fluid with you for about a week and watch it.  I've changed radiators on other vehicles and had no problems come up afterwards, so not saying you'll have issues....just something to watch out for to keep you from getting stranded.


----------

